# Game of thrones! Back at last



## Sonya-m (Apr 26, 2016)

Anymore GOT fans out there? Super excited for season 6 even if it appears my favourite character has been bumped off!

Started watching it last night but fell asleep as it was late - trying again now.


----------



## rosyrobyn (Apr 26, 2016)

Love Game of Thrones! Been a fan right from the first episode where **Spoiler Alert** a kid was pushed out a window (the shock of 'did they just kill a child'?!), I knew it was going to be more than your average fantasy series. Now that the television series has caught up with the books I hope that the writers can continue putting out some fabulous scripts - whether they follow the books that have yet to be published or strike out on their own. Fun fact: other than those who are involved with the show, only one other person has seen Season 6 in its entirety - the president!


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 26, 2016)

Yeah I heard that about Obama, also read about the journalist that requested the files under a freedom of information request!!

Yep, that was pretty much when it dawned on me it was going to be very different. That and ***spoiler*** killing off who I thought was going to be pretty much the main character in the first season!!


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm hoping that because the Red Witch is at Castle Black, that she'll be working some magic on that one character that all of us don't want to be dead!!! Oooooo.....last season when she looked at him and said, "You know nothing, J.S." Gave me the heebie jeebies. 

And if any of you remember, sometime last season, Cersei went to the meister's quarters, and he had a body under a blanket, and after she left, the body quivered, and the meister said, "Quiet my friend." I think he's working on bringing whoever that is back from the dead, so if he's perfected the technique, maybe he'll bring J.S. back. Somebody has to!!!!!!!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 26, 2016)

Ooh, I haven't seen it yet, we've just been so busy. Tomorrow is the night And I can't wait! Was it good and worth the wait?


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 26, 2016)

I loved that episode... it looks like it will be a game for the queens now! I think I'm the only one on the planet that's really happy about "that one" not being with us. He just annoyed me.


----------



## McMomWV (Apr 26, 2016)

Even though the series occasionally strays from the books, it's odd not knowing what's going to happen.  I was hoping he wan't really dead and thought he had a greater role to play.  The Red Woman scares the dickens out of me.  I hope she doesn't go all "Pet Cemetery" on him.  Can't wait for next episode.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 26, 2016)

Love GOT. I do remember reading somewhere that the producers of the series had George RR Martin give them plot outlines through the end of the book series.  That doesn't mean Martin might not have changed things up while writing. Who knows if he'll ever finish the last two books.  It is different now, watching without having read a book first. 

I have had a theory about 'that one' for some time now.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 26, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Love GOT. I do remember reading somewhere that the producers of the series had George RR Martin give them plot outlines through the end of the book series.  That doesn't mean Martin might not have changed things up while writing. Who knows if he'll ever finish the last two books.  It is different now, watching without having read a book first.
> 
> I have had a theory about 'that one' for some time now.



Does your theory involve a different father? I think so too!

My other theory... Varys is a Targaryen. My husband thinks I'm insane though.

Spoiler Disclaimer: I read some of the books but pretty much forgot everything in them.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 26, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> Does your theory involve a different father? I think so too!
> 
> My other theory... Varys is a Targaryen. My husband thinks I'm insane though.
> 
> Spoiler Disclaimer: I read some of the books but pretty much forgot everything in them.



Yes it does! I hadn't considered Varys as a Targaryen though - interesting...


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 26, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> I think I'm the only one on the planet that's really happy about "that one" not being with us. He just annoyed me.



You aren't alone, I couldn't stand him either.


----------



## doriettefarm (Apr 26, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> Does your theory involve a different father? I think so too!
> 
> My other theory... Varys is a Targaryen. My husband thinks I'm insane though.
> 
> Spoiler Disclaimer: I read some of the books but pretty much forgot everything in them.



Oh man snappy & dibbles, I'm dying to know who you think 'that one's' father is!  I've had suspicions of my own since season 1.  Would it be spoilery to mention initials?


----------



## dibbles (Apr 26, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> Oh man snappy & dibbles, I'm dying to know who you think 'that one's' father is!  I've had suspicions of my own since season 1.  Would it be spoilery to mention initials?



I'll PM you. I don't want to be a spoiler.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh, I hope she does go all pet cemetery on him. And while she's at it, she can bring back Ygritte too! And all the rest. OK, guilty...I just want a happy ending for everybody! Well, definitely not Joffrey, he can stay dead!!! And they can finish off Ramsay, sooner rather than later, please. So I guess not everyone. But I'd like the Hound back, I loved the Hound. And Khal Drogo. Eddard Stark. Oberyn Martell. I think they should just let me call the shots from now on, wouldn't that be best for everyone?


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 27, 2016)

I say let her bring Joffrey back then make his death longer and much more painful than it was the first time round!!


----------



## JuneP (Apr 27, 2016)

I've never seen this show.Now that I can't walk for another 2 1/2 months I have plenty of time for TV watching. Is it on Netflix? Friends are caring for me during this re-hab and I don't have a tv in my room, but I do have my laptop and Netflix. 
The past few days I've been able to make it to the family room to watch some episodes of a series called "Outlander" which is good; but the rest of the time I'm in my room where I'm more comfortable. Hopping on one foot while pushing and lifting a walker for over 50 feet, one way, is too strenuous on this old body right now and one trip a day to the family room is all I can deal with at the moment. So I'm looking for another equally entertaining series I can watch in my room during the rest of the day.


----------



## Susie (Apr 27, 2016)

Not on Netflix.  You can get it on Amazon Prime, though.  And HBO has it available on HBO Now.  I am strongly thinking of getting HBO now so I don't have to wait for the video.


----------



## Barbsbreakingbath (Apr 27, 2016)

JuneP said:


> I've never seen this show.Now that I can't walk for another 2 1/2 months I have plenty of time for TV watching. Is it on Netflix? Friends are caring for me during this re-hab and I don't have a tv in my room, but I do have my laptop and Netflix.
> The past few days I've been able to make it to the family room to watch some episodes of a series called "Outlander" which is good; but the rest of the time I'm in my room where I'm more comfortable. Hopping on one foot while pushing and lifting a walker for over 50 feet, one way, is too strenuous on this old body right now and one trip a day to the family room is all I can deal with at the moment. So I'm looking for another equally entertaining series I can watch in my room during the rest of the day.



I looked on Amazon, they are behind one season or so, and you have to buy the episodes, which could really be expensive. If you know anybody who has HBO, maybe you could "borrow" their HBO GO. I am fond of both the books and the series, although as a warning, the sex and violence are pretty graphic, although they are integral to the story


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Apr 27, 2016)

Another soap maker that I know (a friendly competitor who I don't think is on this forum?) does a series of Game of Thrones soaps. 

Here's the link: http://soapandclay.com/shop/seasonal-items/game-of-soaps-game-of-thrones/

I just want to reiterate that these are not my soaps. I do know the maker though, and she's makes a really nice bar of soap. I thought this idea was really imaginative!


----------



## McMomWV (Apr 27, 2016)

All this time I've had a working theory on who "that one"'s mother is and never considered a different father.  Interesting bit to ponder on now.  Dear, close friend could talk you in to that scenario if your a loyal sort.  (Gears turning over little bits of grey matter.)

Joffrey's death was satisfying (unlike most of the other thousand deaths of characters I enjoyed) and now awaiting Ramsay's fate.  Tyrion is one of my favorites and I dread each scene as I'm now convinced if I grow to like a character they are going to die - horribly.  I'd like to think he and the spider have an important role to play though.

Sorry about the injury, JuneP.  Hope you make a speedy recovery.  HBO-Go is how I watch it.  Hopefully catching up on the seasons will help you pass the time.


----------



## Barbsbreakingbath (Apr 27, 2016)

*GOT Soaps*



SplendorSoaps said:


> Another soap maker that I know (a friendly competitor who I don't think is on this forum?) does a series of Game of Thrones soaps.
> 
> Here's the link: http://soapandclay.com/shop/seasonal-items/game-of-soaps-game-of-thrones/
> 
> I just want to reiterate that these are not my soaps. I do know the maker though, and she's makes a really nice bar of soap. I thought this idea was really imaginative!


Some people just take my breath away with their creativity and technical skill. It looks like she uses stamps that are English heraldic symbols (the lion and Tudor Rose). Your soaps are gorgeous too. So much talent!!!!


----------



## Serene (Apr 27, 2016)

The one that annoys some of you wont be dead for long.  "kill the child and let the man be born".  The only question is how, and theories abound.

I have so much spoilery going on it is not even funny, but wont ruin it!

I only hope that GRRM finishes the books before something happens (please dear God watch over him).   He is getting up there in age.  I have invested a lot of years in this story, since 1996. 

I cant wait for next Sunday.   Second episode of Game of Thrones and the premiere of Penny Dreadful!    

Sere


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 27, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> I loved that episode... it looks like it will be a game for the queens now! I think I'm the only one on the planet that's really happy about "that one" not being with us. He just annoyed me.



wait, is "that one" *****? I don't want him to be dead. I though "the one" was referencing the one who died in the first episode this season?  EDITED to remove spoilers

Tyrion is my favorite too and I'm constantly concerned for his safety lol.


----------



## Serene (Apr 27, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> Does your theory involve a different father? I think so too!
> 
> My other theory... Varys is a Targaryen. My husband thinks I'm insane though.
> 
> Spoiler Disclaimer: I read some of the books but pretty much forgot everything in them.


*
*possible spoiler do not read if you do not want to know*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


*Varys could be!  I like that theory.  There are 2 other targaryens running around!


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 27, 2016)

Obsidian said:


> wait, is "that one" John? I don't want him to be dead. I though "the one" was referencing the one who died in the first episode this season?



Wait...who died in the first episode this season? Did I nod off and miss something? :Kitten Love:


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 27, 2016)

Obsidian said:


> wait, is "that one" John? I don't want him to be dead. I though "the one" was referencing the one who died in the first episode this season?
> 
> Tyrion is my favorite too and I'm constantly concerned for his safety lol.



Sorry, the one I was referring to is our most recent *main* character death in a castle. I guess that's not specific enough for this show... It was in a cold area and happened in last season's finale.  

He's just so noble/angst-filled and his plot lines were really boring. I really like watching the more villainish characters on the show + Tyrion (of course), Dany, Varys, and Arya.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 27, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Wait...who died in the first episode this season? Did I nod off and miss something? :Kitten Love:



Yes. there were a couple of kinda main characters...


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 27, 2016)

Can I ask that people lower their text down like so 
.
.
.
.
.
Maybe 5 lines or so? That way people on the app that have a few lines of summary on a post don't have to read any spoilers? Merci!


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 27, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> Yes. there were a couple of kinda main characters...



Season 6...the episode that just aired??? I guess I need to watch it again.


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 27, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> Sorry, the one I was referring to is our most recent *main* character death in a castle. I guess that's not specific enough for this show... It was in a cold area and happened in last season's finale.
> 
> He's just so noble/angst-filled and his plot lines were really boring. I really like watching the more villainish characters on the show + Tyrion (of course), Dany, Varys, and Arya.



You are terrible, he is the best-est 

I'd be more then thrilled if dany was offed somehow, I'm really sick of her and her wishy washy personality. I wouldn't mind the the whole Stark family got killed off too, they are getting pretty boring.

Besides Tyrion, I really like little finger and Ser Jorah.


----------



## Serene (Apr 27, 2016)

*Back at last indeed!*

Guess what stage most of my friends are in?


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 27, 2016)

.
.
.
.
.
Obsidian, I so love Dani. I sometimes walk around screaming about where my dragons have been misplaced - when I losemy keys or purse.

In my perfect ending, Dani can take the throne with Tyrion and Varys advising. Arya will be her henchman along with the faceless man. Jamie and Brienne will be stuck on a buddy quest - just wandering around. Davos becomes a librarian. The Sand sisters all take up with Podrick and Bronn. Samwell has a bunch of babies and happily ever after with ex-wildling wife. Cue exit music!

Everyone else can be eaten by whitewalkers or whatever.


----------



## Serene (Apr 27, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...




ROFL... best ending EVER!.  But we all know that GRRM is a fickle master so we wont get most of that.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 27, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...




Love it!! We've said from the very start that she will take the throne eventually.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 27, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> Sorry, the one I was referring to is our most recent *main* character death in a castle. I guess that's not specific enough for this show... It was in a cold area and happened in last season's finale.
> 
> 
> 
> He's just so noble/angst-filled and his plot lines were really boring. I really like watching the more villainish characters on the show + Tyrion (of course), Dany, Varys, and Arya.




Nooooo!! How can you be glad he's gone??

'You know nothing snappy llama!'


----------



## McMomWV (Apr 27, 2016)

*
*
*
*
*
I'm mixed over Dani.  She's the mother of dragons.  What's not to love right there.  Some times, though.  I just want to shake her and yell, "You're the freaking Mother of Dragons".  Her upbringing didn't exactly teach her to be a strong woman though so I get over it.  I'd love a nice, neat, Downton Abbey, happy ending.  A girl can dream.


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 27, 2016)

*
*
*
*
*
But dani was a strong women at one point. She lead her people to safety and freed many slaves along the way, she wasn't afraid to step on anyone who got in her way. Once she settled in where ever she is at now (I'm bad with names) she turned into a little wimp who is afraid to make the hard choices and is afraid of her own dragons. She really needs to grow a pair or go away.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 28, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> Yes. there were a couple of kinda main characters...



OK, I watched it again, and the only deaths, other than *spoiler*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
other  than Ramsay's henchmen, who followed Sansa and Reek, and were killed by  Brianne and Podric, were the two Martells. Is that who you meant? I  guess I wasn't thinking of them as main characters.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 28, 2016)

Yeah I don't class them as main characters either but I suspect they're going to become more prominent this season


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 28, 2016)

.
.
.
.
.
.
I guess I thought of them as becoming possible players in the game. I think the new queen will be taking a much more active position against the Lanisters .


----------



## Sonya-m (May 2, 2016)

OMG!! Brilliant episode this week. Won't mention anything that happens yet but again OMG!


----------



## navigator9 (May 2, 2016)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sonya-m (May 2, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I know!!!


----------



## snappyllama (May 2, 2016)

I know <grumble>


----------



## Sonya-m (May 2, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> I know <grumble>




Ha!!


----------



## topofmurrayhill (May 2, 2016)

Backtracking slightly to a previous topic...

Daenerys is the shizzit. She'll get her mojo back.


----------



## rosyrobyn (May 2, 2016)

And we're off into uncharted waters! Throw caution to the wind! Love the direction it's taken so far and the fast pace. There's only supposed to be one more season after this one but I've heard maybe a season 8... Seems to me that they've got a lot of story arcs to finish up before it all ends.


----------



## McMomWV (May 3, 2016)

My man Tyrion, but on the other hand my nightmare may be coming to life.  Love this show.


----------



## Sonya-m (May 3, 2016)

Love Tyrion!! I need this mug in my life


----------



## TeresaT (May 3, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> I loved that episode... it looks like it will be* a game for the queens now!* I think I'm the only one on the planet that's really happy about "that one" not being with us. He just annoyed me.



Did they get Elton John to star in it?


----------



## TeresaT (May 3, 2016)

.
.
.
.
.
.
Ramsay must die a slow and painful death.  Very Slow.  Very Painful.


----------



## Sonya-m (May 11, 2016)

This arrived today for my husband! Couldn't find one with it already on so found someone that would engrave anything you asked


----------



## navigator9 (May 11, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> This arrived today for my husband! Couldn't find one with it already on so found someone that would engrave anything you asked
> 
> View attachment 21004



OMG...I need one of those!!! He's going to love it.


----------



## McMomWV (May 11, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> This arrived today for my husband! Couldn't find one with it already on so found someone that would engrave anything you asked
> 
> View attachment 21004



That's fantastic!


----------



## doriettefarm (May 11, 2016)

That is totally awesome Sonya your hubs is gonna love it!  I need a shot glass version for myself ;-)


----------



## TeresaT (May 11, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> This arrived today for my husband! Couldn't find one with it already on so found someone that would engrave anything you asked
> 
> View attachment 21004




I LOVE IT!!!   I need to get that on a giant tea cup.


----------



## Serene (May 16, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> I LOVE IT!!!   I need to get that on a giant tea cup.




Oh I like that idea.   Cried last night.  Finally one of my houses had a Happy Moment.   It was a long time coming.

Go House Stark
Go House Targaryen

I am not even mentioning characters because George may be watching and decide to kill them all.   Before we know it we could be rooting for Ramsey. sigh


----------



## topofmurrayhill (May 16, 2016)

topofmurrayhill said:


> Daenerys is the shizzit. She'll get her mojo back.



I may have understated this a little.


----------



## Serene (May 16, 2016)

topofmurrayhill said:


> I may have understated this a little.



Just a little?? bwahahaha


----------



## navigator9 (May 16, 2016)

Woo hoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great episode.
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
But I was sorry to see Osha go. :cry: I thought for a minute there, that she might get her hands on that knife.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 16, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> I LOVE IT!!!   I need to get that on a giant tea cup.




I love tea, too! A cup for tea can never be too big for me. If I could get a barrell sized cup with handles I would be a happy lady.

Is that really too much to ask? Then I could just have cup a day...


----------



## TeresaT (May 16, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Woo hoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great episode.
> *
> *
> *
> ...




Talk about an OSHA violation!!  Ouch!!  I was so happy to see her and then she was gone.  I knew she was going to get them out of that fix.  Boy was I wrong.


----------



## navigator9 (May 16, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Talk about an OSHA violation!!  Ouch!!  I was so happy to see her and then she was gone.  I knew she was going to get them out of that fix.  Boy was I wrong.



I know. I was thinking of all the creative things she could do with that little apple peeling knife. And the look on her face as she did them. :twisted: She will be missed. I keep wondering what kind of fate is awaiting Ramsay. He deserves a lot more than Joffrey got.


----------



## Serene (May 23, 2016)

*sigh*

.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:cry:



“Does death only come for the wicked and leave the decent behind?”

"Hodor"


----------



## TeresaT (May 23, 2016)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
"If you did not know,  you are an idiot.  If you did know, you are an enemy."

(Sweetie, he's both.  The cunning idiot is your worst enemy.  You should have let Brienne chop his freaking head off and carried it on a pike.)


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 6, 2016)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
The Hound is baaaaaaaack!!!!!!!


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 7, 2016)

Yes! he is one of my absolute favorites. I'm excited to see where this goes


----------



## McMomWV (Jun 7, 2016)

My daughter is finally caught up.  It was fun re-watching all the seasons with her, but even better that we are now both new to episodes so I can finally comment as things are occurring.  Holding my tongue was not easy!  Learning why Hodor says Hodor brought me to tears.  The Hound surprised me.  Margaery is a clever girl, but I'm worried for her.  Hands in the air for Daenerys.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jun 7, 2016)

Maybe far fetched but interesting theory about Arya and the Waif.

http://mashable.com/2016/06/06/arya-waif-game-of-thrones-theory/

"A girl had no plot" Hahaha.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 7, 2016)

topofmurrayhill said:


> Maybe far fetched but interesting theory about Arya and the Waif.
> 
> http://mashable.com/2016/06/06/arya-waif-game-of-thrones-theory/
> 
> "A girl had no plot" Hahaha.



Hmmmm.....


----------



## earlene (Jun 8, 2016)

Not going to read this thread due to spoiler alerts.  I never saw it, as we don't have cable and it's not available on Netflix or Amazon Prime.  I also have not read the books.  But my niece has read the first 5 books (book 6 is not out yet) so wanted to see the HBO series so she checked at her library.  While I was there visiting we binge watched all of season one on DVD and I am hooked.  One of the first things I did when I logged onto my computer when I got home was to order the first book and Season Two on DVD from my library.  Normally I prefer to read the books before watching a movie/TV series, but this time I am doing it backwards.


----------



## Serene (Jun 16, 2016)

topofmurrayhill said:


> Maybe far fetched but interesting theory about Arya and the Waif.
> 
> http://mashable.com/2016/06/06/arya-waif-game-of-thrones-theory/
> 
> "A girl had no plot" Hahaha.




"A girl did well"  :mrgreen:


----------



## earlene (Jun 16, 2016)

I will catch up!  It may take awhile, but I will.  I just picked up season 2 on DVD at my library as well as book one and book 2.  I started reading the first book and already I know I will wish I read the books first, but it is what it is.  The books are going to take me a lot longer to read than watching the DVDs, that's for sure.  These aren't even in Large Print.  Just plain old small print for young peoples eyes.


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 16, 2016)

earlene said:


> I will catch up!  It may take awhile, but I will.  I just picked up season 2 on DVD at my library as well as book one and book 2.  I started reading the first book and already I know I will wish I read the books first, but it is what it is.  The books are going to take me a lot longer to read than watching the DVDs, that's for sure.  These aren't even in Large Print.  Just plain old small print for young peoples eyes.



I've got all of them as Kindle editions. (Single set.) You can download the app and read them on your computer if you don't have a Kindle.  You can also read them on your phone or tablet.  You are more than welcome to borrow them.  Keep them as long as you like and you can adjust the size of the font.  I know when I'm reading and get really tired, but cannot put it down, the font gets larger and larger.  I know it's time for bed when I can only fit three or four words on the screen.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 20, 2016)

Omg!! Excellent episode this week!!


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 20, 2016)

I just watched this week's episode.  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
KARMA, baby!!!


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 20, 2016)

This was the best episode yet except for
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Wun Wun, why did the last giant have to die:cry:


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Jun 20, 2016)

Just saw last Sunday's episode! Awesome! Go Sansa! Quick question about a few fan theories I've heard. (Spoilers IF either of them end up being accurate)...




















Ok, so the first theory was that John Snow was actually Eddard Starks sisters son from when she was kidnapped by the mad King.  In order to protect the baby's life, Eddard passed the baby off as his own bastard.  This theory makes so much sense to me, since that makes John and Dani half siblings, and the Targarion (spelling? sorry!) royal line has a strong tradition of marrying siblings.  So then John and Dani can take and rule the seven kingdoms together.

Second fan theory: Dani will take after her father and become an evil tyrant.  Evidence for this rests in whether you see her as becoming more confident-or more ruthless. I'm undecided on this.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 20, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> Omg!! Excellent episode this week!!


*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*

Yes! And I loved Sansa's little smile at the very end.  But only one more episode. How is that possible? The seasons of GOT go by way too fast. Didn't we just start this "back at last" thread?


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Jun 20, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> *
> *
> *
> *
> ...




Only one more episode???  Are you kidding??


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 20, 2016)

theories...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I've always liked the theory that jon and dani are half siblings and would end up ruling together but after this season, I don't thinks its likely. Jon is a super nice, caring guy, I just don't see him falling for someone like dani. She is too ruthless and is quickly sliding towards bat s**t crazy.
I do still think that jons parents could be lyanna and the mad king, I just don't think him and dani will ever be together or even like each other.
I also don't think lyanna was kidnapped by Rhaegar, I think she ran off with him and had a affair, resulting in Jon.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jun 21, 2016)

Two words:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Zig. Zag.


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 21, 2016)

Obsidian, that's my theory of Jon's parentage, too.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I think we were about to find out after Rhaegar was killed and Ned turned toward the castle when he heard the woman screaming.  The three-eyed raven woke Bran up before he could find out what Ned saw.  I think it was Lyanna giving birth to Jon (making Danaerys his aunt).  She dies in childbirth and Ned takes his sister's orphan to raise as his bastard, never revealing who his mother was so her memory is not "tarnished."  (Just like he killed Rhaegar in an epic battle.  The truth is stretched to make it convenient to the story being told.)


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 21, 2016)

topofmurrayhill said:


> Two words:
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Ha, I said the same thing


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jun 21, 2016)

Obsidian said:


> Ha, I said the same thing



I suspect a significant percentage of the audience was yelling at the TV.


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 21, 2016)

Obsidian said:


> Ha, I said the same thing


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Are you two talking about Little Finger?  Because when I saw him, I wanted to slap him off his horse.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 21, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



No, I'm talking about when Rickon was running, he should have been zig zagging instead of going in a straight, easy to hit line.

I love little finger, he is one of my favorites after tyrion and the hound.


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 21, 2016)

Obsidian said:


> No, I'm talking about when Rickon was running, he should have been zig zagging instead of going in a straight, easy to hit line.
> 
> I love little finger, he is one of my favorites after tyrion and the hound.



Oh, OK.  Yeah, I forgot about that.  I guess because I knew it was inevitable.  I don't like Little Finger.  He reminds me of my uncle.  He always had our" best interest" at heart and his "help" always had a steep price.  :twisted: 

(I hope Aryia and the Hound get back together and kick some Lanister butt.)


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 22, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Oh, OK.  Yeah, I forgot about that.  I guess because I knew it was inevitable.  I don't like Little Finger.  He reminds me of my uncle.  He always had our" best interest" at heart and his "help" always had a steep price.  :twisted:
> 
> (I hope Aryia and the Hound get back together and kick some Lanister butt.)



Yes!!!!!!!
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Oh yes, Arya and the Hound together again, I'm hoping for that. I think she's taken him off her list. If she'd really wanted him dead, she had her chance, and didn't take it. They make a great team!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 22, 2016)

Obsidian said:


> No, I'm talking about when Rickon was running, he should have been zig zagging instead of going in a straight, easy to hit line.
> 
> 
> 
> I love little finger, he is one of my favorites after tyrion and the hound.




Urgh! Little finger is such a slime!! Agree with Tyrion and The Hound though. I especially love Tyrion though - the best Lanister by far!

Talking of Lanisters, anyone else think there's more than just a mutual respect between Jamie and Brienne??


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 22, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> Urgh! Little finger is such a slime!! Agree with Tyrion and The Hound though. I especially love Tyrion though - the best Lanister by far!
> 
> Talking of Lanisters, anyone else think there's more than just a mutual respect between Jamie and Brienne??



I'm hoping Brienne will comfort Jamie when Cercei gets offed.  That conniving spiteful hateful witch better get offed.  Much worse than Joffrey, too! ( But not as gloriously as Ramsay.)


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 22, 2016)

Opinions
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Little finger is such a slime!- yes he is, thats part of the reason I like him. I've always been drawn to villans and he is great villian. Plus, I just really like Aidan Gillen

anyone else think there's more than just a mutual respect between Jamie and Brienne??- Yes, I think they are in love but not necessarily in a romantic way. Even if they do dig each other like that, I don't see it happening. Jamie has no morals, that would be a issue for Brienna. 
Personally I'm rooting for tormund

Arya and the Hound together again, I'm hoping for that- meh, I see the hound having more importance then being a glorified baby sitter. I'm not a Arya fan

when Cercei gets offed- Not gonna happen., at least not anytime soon. Cersi is up to something, something bad and I think tommen will be the one to pay the price.

What do you all think about Davos giving Melisandre the stink eye after he found Shireen's funeral pyre? and where the hell is Gentry??


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 30, 2016)

Well...
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
I think Brienne may well be in love with Jamie, and I think Jamie has a deep affection for her, (one of my favorite scenes of the whole series was when he jumped, one handed, into the bear pit to save her...I loved him so much for that) but he loves Cersei. He looooooooves her, and he doesn't care what anyone thinks, he just does, and that's it. But I'm loving what's going on between the big, red headed wildling guy, I don't know his name, but do you remember the look on his face when he first saw Brienne ride into Castle Black this season? OMG, it was so funny, he may as well have had his tongue hanging out. And there have been a couple of other scenes since, where he's been practically panting when he sees her, and she just looks horrified...it's hysterical. I'd love to see her with someone who thinks she's all that, because if anyone deserves it, she does. In case you missed it... [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTWkl3d9KKo[/ame]


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 30, 2016)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
That is Tormund and I think he would make a great partner for Brienne. 

As far as Jamie and Cersi goes, I think Jamie will end up killing her. Part of the prophecy is that she would be strangled by her smaller/younger brother after her children all die and technically Jamie is younger since he was second born. I think Cersi went too far and what happened with tommen will finally open Jamies eyes to what a heartless witch she really is.

I'm a bit concerned with sansa and jon. Either she is really ticked that jon is getting all the glory and will turn on him or she is worried about what petyr has planned for jon. Can't really make up my mind which way its likely to go.

I also wonder what will happen with Jon once Bran shows up and everyone finds out R+L=J


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 30, 2016)

Obsidian: Arya certainly doesn't need a babysitter, glorified or un.  That chick's a coldblooded killer.  J'haris should be proud.  A girl learned well.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 30, 2016)

Obsidian said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Tormund...yes! It just cracks me up every time I see that clip. He needs to woo her. Can you even imagine what that would look like? OMG!!! :crazy:

I've never even considered that Jamie might kill Cersei. I wasn't aware of that prophecy. I find it hard to imagine that she could do *any*thing to make him hate her that much. It certainly is an interesting idea, though. What I'm really dreading is the battle between Jamie and Brienne that was hinted at. I don't want to see that happen ever. It was bad enough with Brienne and the Hound!

Sansa is finally coming into her own, and Jon is tired of fighting, I think it's going to be really interesting to see what happens with them, but I don't see her turning on him. Being frustrated because he doesn't listen to her, but hopefully they can work together, somehow. And that snake, Little Finger...always cooking up something devious! :twisted: Never a dull moment.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 30, 2016)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
"...Cersi is up to something, something bad and I think tommen will be the one to pay the price...."

Oh, you were soooo right, Obsidian! Good crystal ball. There was no room for Tommen in Cersei's plans -- I think he realized he could never be the sadistic but biddable figurehead that she needed.  

I do wonder if Jamie will love the old Cersei enough to eventually kill the person she's become.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm guessing Tyrian might have a shot at killing cersei. Since he is with on dani's side.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 1, 2016)

. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

I really hope Jamie and Brienne don't end up fighting. I don't want to see them together but they need to stay friends, Jamie needs some one like Bri in his life to keep him human.
Bri needs someone like Tormund to remind her there is more to life then pledging her sword to whoever comes along and needs help. I definitely want to see more eyebrow action from that man.

Its possible Tyrion could be the one to kill cersi but honestly, I don't think he is physically strong enough to overpower her. Plus, strangulation is considered a personal way to kill someone, usually done by family or a lover. 
Jamie might love Cersi but he loved his children too and in the end, their deaths were mostly Cersi's fault. There is only so much one man an take.
Not sure why that past of the prophecy was left out, its in the books.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR5zjLTy5yA[/ame]

I was shocked how Tommen went, I didn't see that coming at all. Really sad but understandable considering what a messed up family the Lannisters are. Tommen was too gentle and stupid to survive for long. I did like Margery, not too happy to see her go.

I might change my mind about littlefinger, I suspect we might get to see a more ruthless side of him next season. Maybe Sansa will get sick of his crap and stab him in the face.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes. Sansa should.  Lol


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 2, 2016)

I have a question. I'm no expert in the rule of succession, but...Cersei? Is she really next, after Tommen, in line for the throne?


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jul 2, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> I have a question. I'm no expert in the rule of succession, but...Cersei? Is she really next, after Tommen, in line for the throne?



Apparently so.
http://mashable.com/2016/05/03/game-thrones-heir/#EH8LhGOEAuqW


----------



## earlene (Jul 2, 2016)

Well, although I am still reading book one and loving it, I am currently watching season 4 on DVD.  Season 5 is already on hold, but not yet in transit, so I don't know if I will be seeing it before I leave on my two-month long road trip.  I hope to finish book one this week so I can return it to the library.  I can take book 2 along with me and mail it back from the road (I've done this before with library books).  If the season 5 DVDs don't arrive in time I'll have to wait until my return and request them again.  I wonder how long after a season ends before it ends up in the library.  Then, of course the waiting list to get access to it will be an issue.  But it will give me a chance to read the other books and that's a good thing.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 2, 2016)

topofmurrayhill said:


> Apparently so.
> http://mashable.com/2016/05/03/game-thrones-heir/#EH8LhGOEAuqW



Well, that was interesting...and convoluted. So I was right, if I followed that explanation correctly, in thinking that it should be Jamie next, not Cersei. And since he was removed from his post as commander of the Kingsguard, it would be possible, although he's never seemed like one to want a position with that much responsibility...maybe now that he sees that Cersei has snatched it out from under him without even consulting him first, maybe he will change his mind, along with the fact that her actions led to the suicide of his last living child...well, I guess that might add enough fuel to the fire and finally push him over the edge enough to strangle her and prove the prophecy to be correct. We shall see. :think:


----------



## McMomWV (Jul 4, 2016)

Wow.  Another suspenseful end to a season.  It's going to be a long wait for the next book / season.  (If the next book does come out).  I'm really hoping for Tormund to woo and win the hand of Brienne.  She has a bit of hero worship going on towards Jamie and in his fashion he did earn it, but Tormund is the first man who was completely take with Brienne for who she is.  He finds her beautiful and captivating because she is powerful and capable and can totally kick butt, not in spite of it.


----------

